# Is the Renault Megane a girls car ?



## Whiskey (24 May 2008)

My brother is considering buying a Megane, it's 1.5 diesel, and its fuel efficient, and under 120g/Km co2. It ticks all the environmental boxes and it's cheap to tax and run, and is well engineered according to the reviews.

But the marketing of this car suggests it was aimed at the female market, is it true ?

Looks like the design was influenced by the female body form, especially the boot, and the marketing emphasised this fact. Some would argue that it's a very feminine looking car, and that's the vibe renault have tried to create.

I know every car can be driven equally well by man and woman, but some cars are clearly aimed at one sex or another.

A bit like the Citroen xsara a few years ago, the ads showed Claudia Schiffer getting out of a yellow edition of the car. She looked very good, and the car looked OK too. It looked like a car for aspirational females.

Same with the new VW Beetle, you see a lot of them with a flower on the inside, the car definitely gives a very feminine vibe, my wife has one, and it really is a fantastic car. 

My question, do people feel the Megane is a womans car, or am I just being really stupid.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 May 2008)

Why don't you ask your wife?


----------



## eileen alana (24 May 2008)

ah sure, why would he do that?, this guy hides the bank statements from his wife, I reckon he has something against women


----------



## clonboy (24 May 2008)

i think it is a womans car

how do u know he hides the bank statements?


----------



## eileen alana (24 May 2008)

clonboy said:
			
		

> how do u know he hides the bank statements?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2008)

Check his other posts for his form.


----------



## z109 (24 May 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Mad_Lad (24 May 2008)

if you like the car then go for it. I do know two people that have had a lot of trouble with the megane. But they were both petrol. The diesels are always more reliable. I don't think it's a girls car really. If you drive with the weakest petrol possible, well then it's a girls car, because women don't usually go for cars with a bit of poke. They usually go for what's the cheapest of any model. Why not cheak out the new bravo. Wait until the 1.6 diesels come out. Don't believe what people tell you of fiat, These days they are as good as any. And are new and fresh and not too many about!


----------



## eileen alana (24 May 2008)

Mad_Lad said:


> If you drive with the weakest petrol possible, well then it's a girls car, because women don't usually go for cars with a bit of poke. They usually go for what's the cheapest of any model.


 
Cheek and of course you will be able to cite research to back up your statement.


----------



## Joe1234 (24 May 2008)

The 3 people I know that have them are all women.


----------



## Mad_Lad (24 May 2008)

eileen alana said:


> Cheek and of course you will be able to cite research to back up your statement.




It's a fact eileen alana. Most women think cheap when buyng a car. I'm  just going by what women say to me, because I like to talk about cars. Most women say all they want is a car that's cheap to buy and run. And why are you so angry? have you got something wrong with women buying cheap cars? Or maybe you didn't like a male saying that perhaps?


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 May 2008)

"Haelp! Haelp!"


----------



## Mad_Lad (24 May 2008)

lol DrMorarty. funny. eileen alana will be after you for that lol.


----------



## mathepac (24 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> "Haelp! Haelp!"


That's the new Megane for the Geneva Motorshow. 

Apart from the consensus here that its a girlie's car, the biggest obstacle it has to overcome in my eyes is that its a Renault.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2008)

Whiskey said:


> My question, do people feel the Megane is a womans car, or am I just being really stupid.


Sorry. If I post my honest opinion on this one then I might be in breach of the posting guidelines.


----------



## extopia (24 May 2008)

He's being really stupid. There, I said it. Hit me with those infractions, mods!


----------



## stevec (24 May 2008)

Personally, I'd be more worried about the marque than the gender of the car. It's not known for reliability.

Some good info here it you are willing to spend time and search.
http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/


----------



## thundercat (25 May 2008)

I know someone who bought one and had nothing but problems the minute they drove out of the garage. Also, isn't it 'the car with the ass'? That's how it was marketed!


----------



## eileen alana (25 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> "Haelp! Haelp!"


 


Dr Moriarty  -  I love your sense of humour, you've just brightened up my morning


----------



## newirishman (25 May 2008)

Definitely a girlie car:


----------



## peelaaa (25 May 2008)

No, it's a crap car!!!

Unreliable electricals,see reliability reports on net.


----------



## RS2K (27 May 2008)

Agreed. It's not particularly a woman's car (except perhaps the cabriolet models) but it is a poor buy from a build quality and reliabilty viewpoint.


----------



## Caveat (27 May 2008)

The quality & reliability would concern me far more than whether or not it's perceived as a 'woman's car'.

Having said that, it is mostly women I see driving them - especially the coupé version.


----------



## becky (27 May 2008)

My first car was a Renault Megane hatchback and I had no problems with it.

My current car is a Renault Megane Coupe and when I was buying it I asked my brother to do the buying. His reply was 

"Feck sake would you not buy a Corsa or something. Bloody Meganes - women are stone mad for them and I donno why".

I still bought it..

In answer to OP's question - IMHO yes they are a womens car.


----------

